# Where can I find replacement Hymer insulated floor? HELP!



## timtimpeggy (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm attempting to repair 2 damp/rotten sections of floor on my 22 year old Camp 64. Water has got in through both rear indicator/brake lights and soaked/rotted the floor in the corners. Anyone know where I can get hold of a sheet of the insulated ply/polystyrene/ply boarding to repair it.
any help gratefully received.
thanks
Tim


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*HYmer floor*

Hi timetimepeggy

Wickes sell different thicknesses of Poly stryrene and polyeurathane foam which they sell for insulating lofts etc in the building trade. You can get various thicknesses but you can also cut it down to thickness quite easily. TRhey also sell the waterproof and boilproof plywood in different thicknesses as well.

Cheers. Ned


----------



## timtimpeggy (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Ned......I'm off to Wickes....there's a big hole in the floor so no going back!


----------

